# Found mouse droppings in my kitchen drawers



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone recommend any good mouse traps to catch them? It's too cold to check outside but will eventually. Just looking for some good mouse traps that people can recommend.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E1RIUU...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B000E1RIUU

This one seemed to have received high reviews.

Thanks.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the Rat Zapper? Seems to have received better reviews than Victors Electronic mouse trap. It seems like it'll also last longer with 4 D batteries instead of 4 double A's.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I always use the tried and true wooden trap with metal spring. Baited with peanut butter. Usually catch it in one night or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use the wooden traps w/metal springs


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

this will work


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I just leave D-con baits out in various places,...
If the bait trap is Empty, I refill it,... 'cause it's Working...
If I check it,+ it's still got bait in it,... It's still working...
Haven't had any Mouse problems in Years....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

the wife hates poison.... so i'll use snaptraps and peanut butter........ if they ever get past my 2 cats that is, one eats them and the other leaves their dead little bodies as presents...... Po)

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I have pretty good luck with the glue traps. Just make sure Fido can't get to it; they look pretty silly with the thing stuck to their snout.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

another vote for old fashioned snap traps but I hate the newer version of those with the yellow plastic paddle for the trip lever. snapped my finger more times than I want to remember trying to set them down. I even had one snap about 1/2 a minute after I had set it down with no activity around it. It just snapped.


btw: I had this as a huge problem and even the traps did not dissuade all of the mice from not going to the drawers. What I ended up doing is using rabbit wire (that 1/2" ssqaure metal fabric) to cover all the areas the mice could get into the drawer unit when the drawers are closed.

keeping fingers crossed but have not had a mouse in a couple months and I still have set traps below the bottom drawer that haven't been touched.

btw: remove everything from the drawer anytime you see this and wash everything including the drawer. Mice urinate pretty much continually so if there is poop, there is urine on everything.

sorry if this causes some really gross thoughts but better to know now than using the utensils with "stuff" on them again.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

In the spring find out where they are coming in and stuff the holes with steel wool.


----------



## Elliscrawl (Jan 13, 2010)

*No mice!*

First what you want to do is put down some poison blocks in the crawl space. One reason is that you have hundreds of mice down there (John Hopkins Univ.) and second, if you made it your full time job setting traps and baiting them and throwing out the dead ones, you still couldn't keep up with how fast they make babies. You've heard of the rabbits right? They don't hold a candle to mice. Next look for any screens that are knocked out in your foundation or any door seals that may have gaps. All mice need is 1/4 of an inch to get through. A lot of times they come in under the garage door and find a place by the water heater and furnace to get into the crawlspace. Then up through the water pipe holes in the drywall and into the living space. Look for a product with difethialone so you won't have any secondary kill. (when a cat or dog eats the dead mouse and gets poisoned) Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I do not like the idea of poisons. The mouse will go somewhere and die and then you have flies laying eggs on the bodies and then the larvae are eating the mouse and then you have lots of flies and a stinky mouse mess.


I'll stick with traps and change them out as needed.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

nap said:


> I do not like the idea of poisons. The mouse will go somewhere and die and then you have flies laying eggs on the bodies and then the larvae are eating the mouse and then you have lots of flies and a stinky mouse mess.
> 
> 
> I'll stick with traps and change them out as needed.


Especially bad when they go back into a wall cavity to die


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Especially bad when I'm the guy who gets called in to remove the section of wall that has the "terrible smell" behind it. I've seen my share of dead one's within walls. David


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Thurman said:


> Especially bad when I'm the guy who gets called in to remove the section of wall that has the "terrible smell" behind it. I've seen my share of dead one's within walls. David


Post some on the job pics.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought the Rat Zapper Ultra. Let's see if that does the trick.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

chrisn said:


> this will work


Mine worked great this morning! Cleanup is gruesome, however.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

operagost said:


> Mine worked great this morning! Cleanup is gruesome, however.


gruesome clean-up? I thought you just dumped the lifeless body into a trash can.



have you tried this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2tW7WE9z0&feature=related


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

nap said:


> gruesome clean-up? I thought you just dumped the lifeless body into a trash can.


Have you seen a mouse after a cat is done with it, or what? Multiple pieces.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

operagost said:


> Have you seen a mouse after a cat is done with it, or what? Multiple pieces.


Mine have only left the green gall bladder behind, not too bad to clean up!:laughing:


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the good old fashion neck snappers. Wife bought one of those live traps not what do you do. She says let it go outside. Then it just comes back in.


----------

